# Substrate question



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I am planning on a 75 gal cichlid set-up. I have read and read and read and am still confused about which substrate(s) to use. I'm looking at the Eco-Complete for African Cichlids and the Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate. Has anyone used the latter? And do I use one or the other exclusively? The cichlid substrate advertises the aragonite whereas the other does not. I want the best for my cichlids but also would like to have some cichlid friendly plants as well . . . .

I have also seen where some have used pool sand but I suspect that it doesn't have what the cichlid mix does and I don't want to vacuum it up in my filter every time I do water changes.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Will they be African cichlids? Which ones?

Will it be a planted tank? Those can be tricky with herbivore/omnivore cichlids. Actually planted tanks can be tricky even without fish, I still struggle with mine. I have yet to find a cichlid-friendly plant. However some of the "most cichlid-proof" by the testimony of others, not me, are attached to rocks and not planted in the substrate anyway.

I have never been tempted by the eco-complete products. They don't look anything like what is in the lake. There are other (more effective?) ways to get the beneficial bacteria. I used Reef Base by Red Sea in all my tanks for the first 5 years, and I've now switched one tank so far over to pool filter sand.

I don't find the PFS to be a problem with my filters...maybe some of the finer-grain sands are more troublesome.


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

How does that work and what is the grit size of the sand you use now?

Yes, African cichlids. I want to get it set up right from the start and not have any regrets, although I know it's a daily learning experience no matter how much you think you know.

I've read about a few plants that cichlids will leave alone. I don't want a lot of plans, just a few . . .

How do you rinse sand? Cheesecloth or something like that?


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I meant Reef Base . . . .


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I changed to the Eco-Complete Sand and I love it.









I originally had the crushed coral substrate and it worked fine until I got bored with it.


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I like the look of Eco-Complete and read that you don't have to rinse it . . . .

Nice pictures, beautiful fish, can't wait to get started .. . .

The Red Sea substrate, I just looked up and apparently it has been discontinued . . . . .


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone who posted here it really helped with my decision in what substrate was good for my tank


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I did give it a rinse......took about a day or so for the water to clear up.


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

bluey, what did you end up using?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BusterBird said:


> I've read about a few plants that cichlids will leave alone. I don't want a lot of plans, just a few . . .
> 
> How do you rinse sand? Cheesecloth or something like that?


If you find a plant that cichlids will leave alone, let me know what it is.  I think I've tried it. A lot of plants (30) works better than just a few (3).

You rinse sand in a clean 5G bucket with the hose, plunge the hose into the sand to the bottom of the bucket and let the water run over the top until it is completely clear. It takes me about 15 minutes per bag of substrate will the water running full blast.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey DJ......My fish leave the Java Ferns alone.....there is a couple other plants in there that the guy at the LFS said don't taste very good to Africans. I can't remember the names of those plants.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Of course the Java Moss on the coconut shells is a different story. They love it. The driftwood in the tank use to be covered with java moss.


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like either would be good but if I use sand, would I need to add laterlite or something for the plants?

Nice pictures here. Oscar Madison, I really like that background. Maybe I'll just skip the plants and get creative with rocks and caves . . . .

Yeah, I'd like to know what Bluey ended up choosing . . .

I really appreciate all the advice and wisdom.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

3D rock crevice background attached to the aquarium with silicone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My java fern is full of holes (like swiss cheese) in one month. How irritating that this does not happen for everyone. :lol:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

That is strange. My fish are more interested in the java moss.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah, dither plants! :lol:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

No bite marks here.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

try some stem plants, contrary to what people say, my tangs hate em


----------

